
Amazon introduces the Echo Spot, an alarm clock with a 2.5-inch screen - GabrielF00
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/27/16375186/amazon-echo-spot-alarm-clock-announced-price
======
warrenm
I have an alarm clock with a 5" screen - it's called a smartphone

~~~
King-Aaron
I have an alarm clock with a 7" screen...

It's called an alarm clock

------
oweiler
It looks decent but I would never pay such a high price for an alarm clock.

